# Core 50 vs Core 100 casting



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

I just bought both reels......I need some knowledge/advice. Does the Core 50 throw "lighter baits" better than the Core 100?? If I throw popping corks use the Core 100 & if I free shrimp with just a pinch weight, throw the Core 50?? Same for lures.....big top waters throw the 100 & lighter soft plastics throw the 50??? Thanks in advance for the help. I have 7 of the original green Curado 200's and just bought the new Cores. Lots to learn!!! Thanks again!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

wow great upgrade. went from the cu200s to the e7s. looked at the cores today. they're so light.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Core 50 has a lighter spool when compared to the Core 100. This means it can cast lighter lures with less effort. It will hanlde the heavy ones as well.


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

*Core 100 vs Core 50 Casting*

Thank you, Sir......I love 'em both!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

i have both a 50 and 100 and i think they cast the same


----------



## purple (Aug 22, 2007)

Does the core 50 have the same profile as the core 100 or a low profile liket the curado e's?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

how light is the core 50mg?


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

The Core 50 is 5.5oz. & the Core 100 is 6.1oz. The profile is close but the Core 50 is easy on the wrist after all day fishing. The Core 100 isn't bad by ANY means either!


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

I think you are right, Devildog


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks man..i might get one because my wrist is so bad from fishing all the time and i have a bad arthrisis so i need something light for my rod also...but the core is pricey ill see what happens


----------



## TxTailChaser (Jan 17, 2010)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

I do think the core 50 throws the light stuff really-really well (1/16-1/8 jig heads with plastic) maybe a lil better than the 100. The 50 even throws the light stuff into the wind very well
The 100 is great also to hard to tell what one is better so thats why alot of us have both. lol Maybe shimano planned it that way? lol :cheers:


----------

